# Wind Speed Max for Fertilizer Spreading



## Hayman1

Soo, the frustration level is getting high here in the northern Shenandoah Valley for getting spring fertilizer on. Mine has been postponed 4 times and about to be a 5th time. the ten day is not kind. We are already behind the 8 ball when spreading blended fertilizer containing urea and K2O due to the significantly different BDs. Now the wind and wet ground. So, just curious, what is the rule of thumb on how high the wind can be before cancelling? Please don't recommend pan tests-you can't have the Coop show up and turn them around because you don't like what is in the pan. This spring is almost enough to make me covert to fall P&K and spread bag CaNH4NO4 with my hopper fertilizer spreader to get starter N in the spring.


----------



## swmnhay

They run spinner spreaders or air booms?

Pretty much all air flows here and they don't stop for wind.I prefer it to be under 20mph as you see the dust but you get it done when you can.

The rental buggy spreaders i try to do under 20 mph.


----------



## VA Haymaker

That a tough one. If you had a good driver that gave a hoot, I should think they could bias the spread based on wind direction and get it on somewhat even. I'd be more concerned with mud...☹

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## carcajou

swmnhay said:


> They run spinner spreaders or air booms?
> 
> Pretty much all air flows here and they don't stop for wind.I prefer it to be under 20mph as you see the dust but you get it done when you can.
> 
> The rental buggy spreaders i try to do under 20 mph.
> 
> Good advice here.


----------



## Hayman1

Thanks for the responses. No air here, all spinners. I figured that 15 was about as high as I should go. Not sure that there is a day with less than 15 in the 10 day.


----------

